# Las Vegas Summer League 2014



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Our schedule for the summer league this year:

July 11th: Knicks vs. Mavericks
July 12th: Knicks vs. Trail Blazers
July 14th: Knicks vs. Hornets

And then tournament play after that. Interested to see how guys like Early and Thanasis perform. Also think Hardaway should dominate, provided he is on the squad.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.insidethehall.com/2014/06/27/sheehey-play-knicks-nba-summer-league/

Will Sheehey from Indiana will be on our summer league roster. Doubt he has much a chance to make the team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You guys had a solid draft, Summer League should be a whole load of fun.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484765810519719936


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's the full roster:

Cole Aldrich
Thanasis Antetokounmpo
Shannon Brown
CleAnthony Early
Langston Galloway
Tim Hardaway Jr. 
Jordan Henriquez
Zane Johnson
Shane Larkin
Cameron Moore
Will Sheehey
Brandon Triche
Jeremy Tyler
Jordan Vandenburg


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Won our first two games of the summer. 76-64 last night over Dallas, and 71-69 over Portland earlier. Hardaway is averaging 22.5 points per game thus far, and Early looked solid yesterday. Needs work on his ball-handling, but his shooting/athleticism should definitely give us a boost. Also glad to see Larkin hit the game winner.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blew out the Hornets tonight 95-72. Jeremy Tyler had 19 and 8, while Hardaway chipped in 17. We are now 3-0 and will advance to the bracket part of the summer league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Knicks looking good.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sure the Triangle Offense will fit well to the Knicks. Looking great so far!


----------

